# Who makes the better quality fuel line?



## Sasquash (Sep 19, 2016)

Which brand of replacement fuel line do you find lasts the most?


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 21, 2016)

OEM like the manufacturer intended, use non-ethanol fuel if at all possible. It's the main cause of the fuel lines breaking down in the first place along with UV light. You could look into a Viton fuel line, Tygon doesn't seem to hold up well to ethanol which is what most of the hardware stuff is (the clear yellow stuff)


----------



## Sasquash (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd think the line material should be pretty generic. Istn't it usually vinyl? I can't believe each brand makes teh stuff to begin with, they probably just reseel it.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just got Tygon line from Cutters Choice / Laser sales and it was Saint-Gobain which is likely the best you can find .


----------



## Snap (Nov 22, 2016)

Off road motorcycle fuel line resists all manner of exotic fuels


----------



## Amp4027 (Nov 23, 2016)

Tygon-branded Tygon 2075 or Tygon 2375 is what you are looking for, but it is retardedly expensive.

Otherwise, OEM is best, and even has to be used with big brandnames that have formed (ribbed, grommet'd, bent) fuel/oil lines


----------



## Snap (Nov 23, 2016)

Amp4027 said:


> Tygon-branded Tygon 2075 or Tygon 2375 is what you are looking for, but it is retardedly expensive.



Really? A foot is more than enough so even if it's 5 bucks and lasts as many years you only need to give up one McDonalds coffee per year!


----------



## brandonstc6 (Nov 23, 2016)

The last Tygon fuel line I bought was $1 a foot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amp4027 (Nov 24, 2016)

Snap said:


> Really? A foot is more than enough so even if it's 5 bucks and lasts as many years you only need to give up one McDonalds coffee per year!


B-but, muh Large caramel McCrappe....



brandonstc6 said:


> The last Tygon fuel line I bought was $1 a foot


Did it say "TYGON (R)" on the tubing itself, or was it that yellowishclear aquarium tubing? 2075/2375 is completely clear, btw


----------



## brandonstc6 (Nov 24, 2016)

It was yellow tubing and it says tygon on the box it was in at NAPA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think the clear stuff is newer and is CARB compliant


----------

